# Saudi Visa



## threadman

Good Day,

I am currently trying to apply for a visa for Saudi to do some consulting work but my application has been rejected by the Saudi consulate in Dubai.

The reason is I am under my wife's sponsorship and my residence visa states not allowed to work.

I understand I am not allowed to work in the UAE, but I don't understand why this is applying to the visa for Saudi.

Has anybody been in a similar situation, is there anyway round this?

RK


----------



## threadman

Any Idea's?


----------



## Jynxgirl

Have you spoken to the embassy to see if there are any options? I dont understand how a visa here is affecting there visa but?? Are you sure this is the actual reason, and they are not just giving you this as a reason? Do you have any other nationalities besides canadian in your past? They are denying many visas all over the gcc based on nationality.


----------

